# Latest top bar removal here in Florida



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

what didn't want to scoop them bare handed like JP ? LOL Nice removal, do you typically leave the repairs up to the landowner?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Harley Craig said:


> what didn't want to scoop them bare handed like JP ? LOL Nice removal, do you typically leave the repairs up to the landowner?


Nah, I'd rather not get stung unnecessarily at this point in my career...lol.

Regarding repairs after the removal, I give them the option. Obviously, if I don't have to repair
anything, they get out a bit cheaper. In the case of the apartments, they gladly have their maintenance guy do it.

Thanks for the kind words, Harley. But that removal was a glorified swarm removal. Was too easy.

.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Dang, paid to hang swarm traps. I need a piece of that action!


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice cut out. Thanks for the video.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Cloverdale said:


> Nice cut out. Thanks for the video.


Thanks so much for the kind words.

I don't take for granted when they go well.

Believe me, things can go south really quick if you aren't careful and throw the whole removal completely off.

Let's just say recently (and won't be televised), things malfunctioned with my bee vac and turned a routine removal into a complete nightmare.

I'll leave it at that.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

shannonswyatt said:


> Dang, paid to hang swarm traps. I need a piece of that action!


It's gotta perform, it's gotta perform.

Also, there's a chance kids could find it and 'take care' of it.

.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

PatBeek said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words.
> 
> I don't take for granted when they go well.
> 
> ...


oh come on LOL You always make it look so easy, a video that looks like the rest of us do on a removal would be nice.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

"THEY'RE WAY TOO NICE".

That didn't sound like you were complaining.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Harley Craig said:


> oh come on LOL You always make it look so easy, a video that looks like the rest of us do on a removal would be nice.


Sadly, today I had a vacuum that I've used many, many times kill a bunch of bees. The suction
was much too heavy. I've used the same setting many times before. I still have no clue why it happened.
There's a chance that I could have installed a baffle or padding at the curve in the top of the vacuum when I first made it and perhaps it fell out. I don't even know at this point. To add insult to injury, it started raining when I was trying to salvage the cutout close to dark.

The reason I'm telling others this is perhaps it will prevent it happening to one of you.

Please check the bees in the catch area of the vacuum almost immediately after you begin vacuuming
to make sure they aren't being injured or killed in high numbers.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Sadly, today I had a vacuum that I've used many, many times kill a bunch of bees. 

That's why I quit using them...


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> >Sadly, today I had a vacuum that I've used many, many times kill a bunch of bees.
> 
> That's why I quit using them...


I don't use them nearly as much as I used to. 

If I had to do it all over again, I would have NOT used it, obviously.

Anyhow, sometimes they are a necessity, but if I have to use it again in the future, I'm going to be extra careful.

.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

you didn't shut it off did you? The first time we used one we got tired of listening to it and shut it off and half of them overheated. There was enough bees that they ended up making it........ well at least till winter where they got stuck on brood


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

What could you use instead of a bee vac? Just curious...I would like to come up with a flexible hose made out of foam that would be softer on the bees' body.



PatBeek said:


> I don't use them nearly as much as I used to.
> 
> If I had to do it all over again, I would have NOT used it, obviously.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Cloverdale said:


> What could you use instead of a bee vac? Just curious...I would like to come up with a flexible hose made out of foam that would be softer on the bees' body.


your hands

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phlmCmojzEY


If you adjust your flow properly, it's typically not the hose that hurts them, the biggest danger with vacuuming bees is overheating that is why I asked if he turned it off by chance.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

I definitely see both sides to this issue regarding the usage (or not) of bee vacs.

I don't know. Even as I type this right now I'm struggling at justifying using a vac any longer after what happened to me the other day. But I know I'm going to come across
future removals where it will be a necessity.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Harley Craig said:


> your hands
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phlmCmojzEY
> 
> ...



The overheating wasn't the issue the other day. I do removals during the heat of summer here in FL and never a problem. It wasn't even remotely hot
the other day when this disaster happened. It was definitely trauma. But yes, in general, that's probably the case that overheating is the main culprit.

And yes, I've noticed JP uses the vac a lot less over the past year-or-so with his removals. It could be my imagination, but it does seem to be the case.

.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Never had an issue with this vac system I built. Been vacuuming bees with this for 3 years now.


----------

